# what airbag to buy?



## swig_squid (Jun 14, 2012)

*head and trauma protection*

ive seen all snow pulse, bca, and abs work just fine like they should but i really like the idea of having the ride protection air bag from mammut. and i also would like having the two separate air bags that the abs packs have. thats the toss up i say. i have the mammut ride ras pack without the head protection and it seems to work just fine. but when i get a new air bag pack it will have head and trauma protection and hopefully they will have a two chamber bladder with protection design by that time.


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

You should wait until Black Diamond and/or Arctyx puts out their battery operated/fan filled air bag packs. Unlimited deployments, no nitro to fill, no travel restrictions... look on wildsnow.com for beta on the bd model slated to come out next season.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Call the guys at snowbigdeal.com and talk to them. They have been selling, testing and using airbags since they first came available and can go over all the pros/cons of each one with you. Cade or Brian can discuss what you are going to use it for and what things matter to you (size/movement restriction/etc) and then recommend a good option for you.

DanCan


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm a big fan of snowbigdeal.com as well.

I personally had a Float 30 (original) it was big. Didn't like the size, liked the security and features. Just switched over to the AVi Vest. Been very happy.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

After playing with a lot of them the BCA float fit me the best. Go with what fits you and is most comfortable loaded down. If you don't like wearing it you'll leave it at home where it won't do you any good. 

What helped sway me:

ABS - you have to deal with the nitrogen BS = PITA to travel with. 
ABS also seemed to carry the load further from your body. 
Ride protection by mammut is a great idea but shoulder straps are rigid and uncomfortable.


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

*BCA- easier to deal with...*

I ended up getting a Float 32 and really like it. Plus, you can buy a paintball to scuba air fill adaptor and get the air cartridge filled pretty easily at local fire depts or places that deal with paintball compressed air cartridges. 

I like the fit of my 32- I have a fairly long torso. Shovel/tool compartment is a little on the small side, but the pack is streamlined and relatively light for an airbag pack.


----------

